# Gil à 6000!



## Kelly B

Prudent and subtle, he arrives without fanfare - and then turns on all the lights.

Thanks for all 6000!


----------



## Joelline

Without fanfare, perhaps, but with great wit!   

*Congratulations!*​


----------



## Agnès E.

Le champion de la traduction, avec style et sans modération... c'est Gil !

Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## la grive solitaire

*BRAVO! ET UN GRAND M*E*R*C*I, GIL!  *​


----------



## zaby

6 000 ! Félicitations !!
Joyeux  postiversaire ​


----------



## LV4-26

Bravo et merci Gil.


----------



## timpeac

6,000 fois merci Gil ! Joyeux postiversaire  I purvey all my best wishes


----------



## la reine victoria

*Bravo Gil!*

* Joyeux Postiversaire  *

* o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o*
*' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' '*
​*La Reine V *​

​


----------



## nichec

Congratulations!!!


----------



## geve

Bravo Gil, t'es un chef !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gil, 

j'ai pensé à toi (ou tout au moins ce que tu représentes à mes yeux) pendant bien... 15 secondes ! 
Regarde ce que ça a donné. 

(je suis sûre que tu sauras opérer l'opération inverse de google images pour lire dans mes pensées...  )


----------



## anangelaway

*Merci Gil !*
*Félicitations pour tes 6000 posts!*​ 
* *​ 
*Unique, tu es !*​ 
*Au cas où...*
* *​


----------

